# Just the right size for many projects



## sbryan55

Hi Hops,

Thanks for the review. I found it interesting, especially with the comparison between the two models.


----------



## SST

Great additional information. I think it's safe to say that none of the Shopsmith stuff is cheap. But as any tool owner knows, cheap won't get the job done.

After seeing your table setup, it's got me thinking about an upgrade, it looks like a great addition. I'm glad you mentioned the variable speed. Even though I added the optional speedchanger to my old 10er, I forgot to bring it up. It really is nice to adjust speeds incrementally, and there's actually enough power even with my 1/2 hp motor, I can't even imagine the punch the Mark 5 motor has.

While I don't intend this to be some sort of "mutual admiration society" for SS owners, I do believe that separate tool woodworkers shouldn't ignore some of the SS peripheral tools. The planer is also a terrific unit and puts most benchtop planers to shame…but, again, it's not a cheapie. -SST


----------



## hops

The planer is also a terrific unit and puts most benchtop planers to shame…but, again, it's not a cheapie.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/156


----------



## Grumpy

Nice piece of equipment Hop.


----------



## Kipster

Informative review Hop


----------



## matt1970

i have been looking at the Kreg fence…and I do like the table extension you are showing…mine does not have the measuring and extensions…

I just chatted with an LJ who has 3 bandsaws…but uses and like his SS bandsaw the most…

thanks for the review…


----------



## dusty2

There is nothing wrong with mutual admiration…is there?

If there is, then I am guilty. I too have a Shopsmith bandsaw. In fact, I now have two. Surprisingly, I often find myself with both of them in operation at the same time. The kids and grand kids always seem to show up when I am in the shop with a schedule to keep.

I hardly ever run my bandsaw mounted on the Mark V anymore. I have a Shopsmith Power Station and a Crafter's Station that can be used to power the bandsaws. They all get used regularly. One real nice feature - they are easily and quickly reconfigured or relocated.

Being as portable as they are, we often load parts of the shop into the back of the truck and relocate to one of their homes for remodeling tasks or gift construction.


----------



## Burroughs

Could you post the information about the blade you use, the general speed range and the tension on the blade? The cutting appears to be excellent, thank you for a very nice article.
Cheers,
Burroughs


----------



## Pelican

Hi, im new on this site so bear with me . Im thinking of buying a shopsmith Mark v with lots of accessories is it a good buy or not I can get ita pretty good price on considering how much they are new.


----------



## truxton3

I have a Shopsmith band saw circa 1960's and it still works great. I was just re-sawing a spalted maple short cant and it breezed through it. Its not a 600 lb laguna or a Mini-max, for the typical job its functional and the fact that these Shopsmith tools have lasted unchanged over time says it all.


----------



## Camero68

This is a good review. I hope you find time to also post your review at www.bandsawreviews.com . That way, you can help people decide which band saw is best suited for them.


----------

